# ADEX VS. ADEL



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this questions probably been asked a million times, but what the diff. between the dumps? performance wise? quality?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

adel is the original aircraft dump, adex is the one modeled after the adel. they are pretty much identical with maybe some lil difference. and i say with some lil difference only becuz im pretty sure adex would get sued for making their dump identical to an adel and sell it. just one is adel and one is adex. both are excellent in performance. cant say for sure if one dump out performs the other. i do know the adex is priced lower than the adel.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh and if u pick up an adex, the homie ANDY on here backs his adexs up and if u ever have problems he is the man to get in contact with and he can diagnose the issue with the dump and he'll get u fixed up.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so adexs are cheaper than adels? didnt know that, thought it was the other way around


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2008, 01:27 AM~10069083
> *oh and if u pick up an adex, the homie ANDY on here backs his adexs up and if u ever have problems he is the man to get in contact with and he can diagnose the issue with the dump and he'll get u fixed up.
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya the adexs are cheaper than the adels. (cheaper i price but not in quality) but like i said performance wise i cant say which one is more superior than the other. someone else may have a much better knowledge of that than me.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i would reccommend either of the 2 to anyone, it then just comes down to budget if u have one. they also sell both dumps with an upgraded candle as well.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 2 2008, 02:29 AM~10069092
> *
> *



adex period...its a stronger valve made by a lowrider...and has a bulletproof warranty...plus the y are built diffrent than the adel and parts are availible for any issue y may have,,,


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

And do not buy a adel with the serial #1996H.. Those are a waste of money..


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I back adex up all the way and also he is a 110% correct on waranty and customer service


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Adel II from BMH. Are good also


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

ADEX 113%


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Reading through the posts in here I think it's only going to confuse new comers to site....

*OG Adel* - AWESOME VALVE - 1950's surplus parts, high quality, rare in good condition. I've heard stories for NOS ones selling for up to $1800

*Adex* - AGAIN AWESOME VALVE - New Valve, best warranty hands down in the lowrider industry, High quality, EVERY SPOOL AND SLEEVE IS MATCHED AS A SET, closest in detail to a real OG Adel, Retail $400-$550 depending on upgrade options

*Adel* - Poor Valve - remake, poor tolerences in machining, stamped with 1996H serial numbers.... 

*Adel II* - remake, I heard good things about these valves but have not personally tried one out... however I am brand loyal to Adex valves...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 2 2008, 04:05 PM~10070913
> *Reading through the posts in here I think it's only going to confuse new comers to site....
> 
> OG Adel - AWESOME VALVE - 1950's surplus parts, high quality, rare in good condition. I've heard stories for NOS ones selling for up to $1800
> ...



well put jay. 

and for you guys who don't know "j" .....believe me when i tell you he knows his shit when it comes to dumps/ jay and Jason (tattoo76) has taught me a lot about old and some new school hydro's. and i am going on my 16th year of lowriding. so the point is you never stop learning just becareful. there is lots of bs advice giving on this site


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah it sucks for people who have to get almost all there knowledge off the internet. I've problly spread bad info before based on what a bunch of guys told me on here too. 

I would consider a Adel II or Adex, I'm sure both have a warranty and product support, as oppossed to buying a real Adel, that you dont even know whats been done to it over the past half century.


----------



## AZTEK13 (Dec 16, 2007)

any body know how water man dump are is good for hopping


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have 6 watermans sitting on my shelf that should tell you something. Watermans will pressure lock on anything more than 2 batteries if overlocked just a tad bit. I personally run a Adel II FROM Bmh!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 2 2008, 04:05 PM~10070913
> *Reading through the posts in here I think it's only going to confuse new comers to site....
> 
> OG Adel - AWESOME VALVE - 1950's surplus parts, high quality, rare in good condition. I've heard stories for NOS ones selling for up to $1800
> ...





:thumbsup:



Good Info...


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK13_@Mar 2 2008, 06:46 PM~10072325
> *any body know how  water man dump  are  is good for hopping
> *



Waterman dumps :thumbsdown: are more just for show they've got a real bad habbit of pressure locking. As on homie on here put it all a water man dump says is HEY look at my dumps. Waterman dumps wouldn't be good for hopping.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 2 2008, 07:07 AM~10069565
> *And do not buy a adel with the serial #1996H.. Those are a waste of money..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Mar 3 2008, 01:17 PM~10078262
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


Nothing wrong with them in my opinion , I own 2 of 1996H ,I've had them for 2 years now and no problems so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Mar 3 2008, 04:21 PM~10078308
> *Nothing wrong with them in my opinion , I own 2 of 1996H ,I've had them for 2 years now and no problems so far
> *


guess the sun does shine on every dogs ass every once in a while.










hope you keep having good luck with them :thumbsup:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 3 2008, 02:47 PM~10078864
> *guess the sun does shine on every dogs ass every once in a while.
> hope you keep having good luck with them  :thumbsup:
> *


I've heard a lot of bad things about Adel 1996H dump, but I personaly never had any problems with them


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 2 2008, 05:30 PM~10071211
> *well put jay.
> 
> and for you guys who don't know "j" .....believe me when i tell you he knows his shit when it comes to dumps/    jay and Jason (tattoo76) has taught me a lot about old and some new school hydro's.  and i am going on my 16th year of lowriding.  so the point is you never stop learning just becareful. there is lots of bs advice giving on this site
> *



Thanks T!


If anyone has any questions about squares feel free to shoot me a PM.... I try my best to answer any questions I can....

Here's some general info on squares that may be helpful to my fellow riders...

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles...eDumpValves.htm


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the input, going witta adex


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:42 AM~10084637
> *thanks for the input, going witta adex
> *



:yes: u wont b sorry...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 2 2008, 04:30 PM~10071211
> *well put jay.
> 
> and for you guys who don't know "j" .....believe me when i tell you he knows his shit when it comes to dumps/    jay and Jason (tattoo76) has taught me a lot about old and some new school hydro's.  and i am going on my 16th year of lowriding.  so the point is you never stop learning just becareful. there is lots of bs advice giving on this site
> *



please elaborate on this... :biggrin: on the bs advice?..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 4 2008, 09:50 AM~10085074
> *:yes: u wont b sorry...
> *


yea i had an adex in my last car and i lked it, but just wanted to know what the deal was with adels and the adelsII


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 4 2008, 11:50 AM~10085074
> *:yes: u wont b sorry...
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 4 2008, 11:54 AM~10085101
> *please elaborate on this... :biggrin: on the bs advice?..
> *


 :biggrin: your logged in just read :biggrin: 



the problem is people have a bad habit of just repeating what they hear, rather they KNOW its right or not


----------

